# /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers: No such file or directory



## PhenomII (Jun 7, 2010)

I recieved this error when attempting to install the new Nvidia blob.
Here's the whole story:
In anticipation of wanting to make use of the Linux OpenGL that the Nvidia driver natively supports. I echoed
[CMD=""]linux_enable=\"YES\" >> /etc/rc.conf[/CMD]
then
[CMD=""]# kldload linux[/CMD]
then proceeded by installing emulators/fedora_base-f10
then installing the xorg server. And finally unpacking the Nvidia blob version 195.36.24.
Following the instructions provided for FreeBSD @ Nvidia:
as root
[CMD=""]# cd unpacked-nvidia-driver[/CMD]
then
[CMD=""]# make install[/CMD]
which resulted in make success, but install failure:
install: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers: No such file or directory

Not sure what went wrong, but the drivers directory exists in /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules
But I think a symlink was supposed to be made in the X11R6 tree. Not sure how best to proceed. Anyone have any thoughts/suggestions?

Thank you for all your time and consideration.


----------



## PhenomII (Jun 7, 2010)

*[SOLVED] /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers: No such file or directory*

Whoo hoo! That did it - well, almost.
Here's the answer, the variable:

```
.if !defined(X11BASE)
X11BASE=	/usr/X11R6
```
Must be changed in all subdirs in the:
Nvidia-driver-dir/xll
folder. eg;
xll/bin
x11/driver
x11/extension
x11/man
to:

```
.if !defined(X11BASE)
X11BASE=	/usr/local
```
then it will be safe to perform a
[CMD=""]# make install[/CMD]
from the root of the freshly extracted Nvidia-driver-dir. 

Thanks again for your responses!


----------



## PhenomII (Jun 7, 2010)

OK Forgot to include:
Nvidia-driver-dir/lib
So the Makefile contained there-in ALSO needs to read:

```
.if !defined(X11BASE)
X11BASE=	/usr/local
```
ALTHO - the whole thing *could* have been easer:
[CMD=""]# cd <Nvidia-driver-dir>[/cmd]
[cmd=]# make -DX11BASE=/usr/local install[/CMD]
But that would have been too easy. 

Hope this might help others!

Best wishes.


----------



## rianav (Dec 7, 2011)

Dang, this 


```
# make -DX11BASE=/usr/local install
```

seemingly has no effect here.
Guess I'll do it the long way.
Cheers.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2011)

Use the port, x11/nvidia-driver. Change the version numbers in the port's Makefile if you want.


----------



## rianav (Dec 9, 2011)

Much thanks. I will consult the Makefile.


----------

